# What's your rat name theme?



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

Or do you theme your rats names? When me and my brothers were choosing the rat names we didn't think to theme them. But I think that themes are fun and next time I must buy rats I will theme the names.

I think that a Star Wars theme would be cute. You could name a pair of rats R2D2 and C3PO, which could probably work for either gender, and Han, Luke, Obi-Wan, Jabba, Vader, Yoda, Chewie, and Anakin could work as mostly boy rat names but some could also be girl rat names. Also, there's Padme and Leia for girl rats and Jar Jar could work for a spazzy rat. And Ewok is also a cute name. Cheese is also a cute theme. Brie, Cream, Cheddar, Mozzarella (Mozzie or Mozza for short), Jack, Paneer, Havarti, Swiss, Feta and Bruschetta could all be rattie names. And candy is also a good theme... there are all sorts of good candy names. Chip, Bounty, Choco, KitKat, Snickers, Lolly, Tic Tac... the possibilities are pretty much endless. What theme did you use? What are your ratties names? What names did you consider? Maybe we can inspire some people for rat names


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Greek names for me -- dual purpose, since I'm studying philosophy and they represented good luck in ancient greek.
I chose "Remus" and "Caius". Remus made me think harry potter, a favorite old book. Caius made me thing Gaius (alternate spelling) which is a character from Merlin.
I then nicknamed a litter of 13: Eos, Peony, Elias, Chara, Circe, Persephone, Kairos, Demetria, Milo, Artemis, Echo, Apollo, Athena.

I try to name my rats smart. My boyfriend thinks that's weird, but I have parakeets and feel they need silly names: Blueberry, Houdini, Whisper, Sheldon. Then, dogs should have human-y names: Serenity, Millie, Mia.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

A friend once told me that I had to give my rats posh names since they're posh animals! Thus, Thaddius and Athos were born...Badger was a bit of a cop out, because he just looked so much like a tiny badger, I couldn't call him anything else!

My boyfriend and I were having a conversation last night though...we thought it would have been fun to name our rats after font types! We'd have Helvetica, Tahoma, Arial, etc....and our Badger would be named Wingdings!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Currently my theme is rats named after once upon a time characters.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I usually name my pets after tv show characters. My first two were named after babies from tv shows. (Holly from Breaking Bad and Judith from Walking Dead). But after Holly died I got Judith a buddy named Ygritte because I love her character in Game of Thrones.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I really wanted to name all my rats thief or mischief type names. I wanted Loki and Riften, but I was playing around with Hermes, Coyote, Puck, Pan, Crow, Kupa (Mythology) Styx or Shade. Assassins from books, movies and games or any type of shadow creature(Jack, Vlad, Altair, Ezio, Pyjack...ect). Boyfriend wanted to name them Pepper(Loki) because of the black spots and and Ego(Nimbus) because he liked sleeping in Ego boxes. I wasn't having that. In the end, we battled over names for a week.

Totally would of done a Mass Effect theme if boyfriend let me


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

If I ever get more rats, I'll name them after Harry Potter characters


----------



## Quisquose (Jul 20, 2013)

I think I'm going to name mine after famous monsters. Mythology, Old stories, Cryptozoology, Religious Monsters... the sources are endless! I'm thinking of Grendel and Dragon for the pair of boys I want, but I'm not sure.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

All my boys have been named after Disney (or Disney-ish) characters. Gus Gus from Cinderella, Tantor from Tarzan, Cricket (who I no longer have) was named for Crick-ee from Mulan (he was also called that) and Jiminy Cricket, and Bartok is named after a bat from the movie Anastasia which wasn't a Disney movie, but was very Disney-ish.

My girls have mostly been named for color... Peaches and Cream are beige. Silver is a very silvery blue (when I was choosing her at the pet store, I kept calling her "the silver one" and it stuck). Eevee is brown with big ears like the Pokemon Eevee... and I just thought it fit her because she reminded me of a little puppy and Eevee is a little puppy Pokemon.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

My current rats were all named after tv characters. The girls were named after female characters with boys nicknames ( Fred from Angel, Mac from Veronica Mars, and Chuck from Pushing Daisies). In college I had two boys named after rats in children's books (Stuart from Stuart Little, although not technically a rat, and Justin from The Secret of NIMH)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I have two themes going with my rats.
3 of my rats are named after game of thrones characters and 3 are named after food/beverages and then there is Lightning because he has a lightning bolt on his face.


----------



## taleia (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm doing z names - right now I have Zhiva and Zinnia, but if I ever get more I'm thinking Zulu, Zipper, Zane, and Zed.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't really have a theme (Stitch & Beau) but my mom wanted to name Beau 'Lilo'. I wouldn't do it because he's a boy  the font idea is really awesome!!! If I had a pair of hairless I'd name them Gillette and Scarlet (o hairless) haha. Nice names everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Witch Hazel98 (Jul 25, 2013)

I decided to go with names that had to do with constellations since stars have always held great interest for me. One of my rats is named Castor, being one of the stars of Gemini. Although, my mum and sister call him Cas for short.(They're both Supernatural fans.) While the other is named Corvus which is a small constellation that means crow.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

We never decided to go with a theme, but it turns out that all bar one of mine have been flower/plant based. (Daisy, Poppy, Blossom).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GingerLady (Dec 29, 2012)

I love all of these awesome theme names 
My two girls are named after characters from Les Miserables (it's one of my favourite books) - Fantine and Eponine.


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Mickey and Mouse.  My son loves Mickey Mouse club house. Lol. He's two today actually!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kris (Apr 6, 2013)

My theme was Precious jewels. Diamond, Sapphire, Ruby, Esmerlda (Spanish for Emerald) and possibly pearl or onyx. At least that'll be the thee if I decide to adopt more rats to go with Diamond.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't do a theme this time with my boys but in the past I did have 2 brothers named James and Sirius from Harry Potter. I'm thinking of doing a theme from Romeo and Juliet next time


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Boomer and Athena are from the show Battlestar Galactica, and Pip and Squeak we chose because it just sounded cute


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

I want to name my rats Sherlock and John, or possibly Molly and Irene, obviously from Sherlock. .u. I was also thinking of naming them after characters of my novel I'm working on.


----------



## fisherr6 (Jul 26, 2013)

I got Lennie from Of Mice and Men because he's fatter and a little slower than my very fancy rat, Rutherford.


----------



## Charlotte1990 (Jul 5, 2013)

I just went with a R theme for some reason...

Russell, Reggie & Ralph. I think they sound good together, and they all seem to suit the names.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I always love pets named after food! Noodle, Jelly Bean, Pancakes, Mochi, Azuki, Spaghetti, Mushroom etc. Just really ridiculous names! When I was younger (and still now!) I wanted to breed rats (just once, and keep ALL the babies and have a lovely mischief of ratties). I wanted the mother to be named Wild Flower, and I would name all the babies after flora. Birch, Willow, Poppy, Buckthorn, Snowdrop, Daffodil, Chestnut, Blackberry, Hawthorn, Holly etc. Of course, anything like that won't be happening for a long long time!


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

Ocean themed, for me  My pair of rats will be Jetty and Coral. My cats name is Reef, too!


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I'm so bad with themes!! I intended to name all my boys after artists, but Dexter never found one that seemed right. If I get another boy rat, I'll name him after an inspirational artist, like my little Marcel (Duchamp). Maybe I'll name a boy "R. Mutt" after Duchamp's infamous urinal piece.  All my artist friends would get a kick out of it, haha. 

Chardonnay got her name because... I like chardonnay, haha. Maybe if I have future rats they'll get named after spirits and wines (true to my college student nature, hehehe)


----------



## applekiwi1992 (Aug 3, 2012)

All my girls have fruit names Apple, Kiwi, Mango, Tomato, and Plum. The boys were going to have snack names as my first 2 are Chip and Dip but my newest little boy didn't seem to fit with anything so he ended up being Ryder


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Bella, Rosalie, Alice, Renata are from twilight. Nymphadora from Harry Potter. Talia from batman. Stripe from gremlins. Aria from pretty little liars. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Past Rats:

*MALES.* - Named after things... And songs. Yeah songs. We will go with that.
Jack.
Sensi.
Diesel.
Skunk.
Cheech.
Franklin - Franklin's Tower.

*FEMALES.* - Named after songs.
Ruca - Waiting For My Ruca.
Honey - Sweet Honey.
Ruby - Ruby Soho.
Magnolia - Sugar Magnolia.

*Current Males:*
Cumberland - Like Cumberland Blues.
Rexxxy - Like Rexxxy is Sexxxy.
Clint Eastwood - Because he is a bad boy.
Nigel - It was his current name. He's like Nigel Thorneberry lol.
Astro - Like AstroBoy, because I am a nerd.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

I name my rats names that are suited to them when I get them. I usually name them within the first week of having them and I never name them before I meet them! I go based on the way they look, and the "feel" I get from them. The names I pick are mostly human-based too, but I try to pick names that aren't too common human names really.


----------



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

In the past, I named my rats from Mythology -- Leto (she was a secret, I thought it was hilarious) and Demeter -- once. Once I found a little male rat right before a hurricane hit, so I named him after it (Charley).

I briefly had a little female named Annie, named after various Annies.

My current boys are Shawn and Gus, named after the characters on the USA TV show Psych.

I intend to go back to my usual naming form with my next bubs. Usually, I go with ridiculous, over-the-top fancy names that eventually devolve into nicknames based on personality. Heh.


----------



## Luciferelle (Aug 9, 2013)

All of my rats have been named after characters from Miyazaki movies. Currently I have a Patsu ( Castle in the sky), Ponyo (Ponyo) and a Yuki (The Cats Return). I have previously had a Totoro (My neightbour Totoro), Teto (Naasica: Valley of the wind) and two others who were named after Japanese words "Chiisai" meaning small or little andBūtsu meaning "boots".


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Luciferelle, you rock! Miyazaki films are amazing and to name your rats after characters/titles is an awesome idea!!


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I've seen many people name their rat's after gems, ie; Topaz, Diamond, Onyx, Pearl, Ruby & Jade (I love the name Jade )


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Also pair foods, like peanut butter and jelly, cheese and crackers, chocolate and vanilla etc.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

The Rat Pack.
We have Frank and Sammy, but we're stopping there.


----------



## Plattpower7 (Jul 3, 2013)

All my rats have been named after How I Met Your Mother characters. Lily, Robin (who passed away), and Quinn


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

My rats are named Tofu and Champagne. Theme is obvious!  Pet names that come in pairs are the best.


----------



## Peanutbutta_Luva (Jul 3, 2013)

I named my rats after my favorite food: bacon cheeseburgers. I have Cheddar, Ketchup, Bacon, Mayo, Burger and Bunz


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

All these food names are making me hungry


----------



## Dinoclor (Mar 2, 2013)

Alethea said:


> All these food names are making me hungry


Are you going to eat our ratties? D:


----------



## Scout (Aug 3, 2013)

I was going to go with a To Kill a Mockingbird theme as my son is called harper, the rats were going to be Atticus & Radley, but I went with a Firefly theme we have Wash & Mal, hopefully getting a third soon to be called Jayne


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Dinoclor said:


> Are you going to eat our ratties? D:


No no no. But with names like Cheeseburger, I am going to have to stop for one on the way home from work


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

My theme was villains  . I have two rats Dagon and sinestro. Dagon is an elder god from lovecraftien lore, and sinestro is a villain from the green lantern/DC universe. Thinking of picking up another rat and naming him Dexter after the show.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

ooh another idea (hope this wasn't already suggested) - flower names. Daisy, Rose, Poppy (<3 that one), Lily, Holly, Jasmine etc.


----------



## Soosler (Jul 25, 2013)

tick tack toe x3 

bing bang 

ying yang 

loly
pop


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't know if plants count as a theme? haha I named my oldest girls Holly and Ivy because I got them near Christmas time. 

I named my newest girl Silver......because her coat is kinda silver.

How creative am I?


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

@kyzer I LOVE those names! ---also for more pair names, tiki and hula (Hawaiian)


----------



## TheBears (Aug 8, 2013)

My fiance is a huge Chicago Bears fan so in order to convince him that we NEEDED rats (which of course we did) I bribed him with players names - Tillman and Perry. It should be easy to continue - I think Hester will be next. I'm even ordering some Chicago Bears fleece to make a cage set. They also live in the Bears themed "man-cave".


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

If Kitty has babies we plan to use a baby animal theme. I am not allowed to post the names I have in mind because is bad luck. But if one looks like Kitty you can probably guess her name!


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

No theme for us, but all our kids have unusual names,not just the ratties... Our four girls are called Frost (after the British comedian actor Nick Frost) Oreo (as she is white is a brown/black hood), vanilla (as she is white with a minx hood) and finally, Aslan who is champagne (as she was a brave little bugger and when we first got her she jumped onto my hands for hugs even before we had brought them)...then our boy gerbils are Shadows,Rev and Syn (after the metal band avenged sevenfold) the girl gerbils are called midnight and oasis... And finally our little girl who is a winter White Russian dwarf hamster is called Absinthe (coz when we got her she was small with a deadly bite-she doesn't anymore tho) xxxxxxx


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't have a theme for my boys, way too many personalities in my rats to stick with a theme. Typically it's what ever comes to mind and fits them.

Charles got his name because I like that name. Einstein got his name because he was smart. I have no idea why Storm got his name, but it did end up fitting him quite well. Soda got his name from Soda from The Outsiders, and he still fits his name in being hyper. Bentley got his name because Bentleys look good in black (and Bentley is a Solid Black rat). Liam and Niko got their names because we like those names as well.


----------



## wicious (May 22, 2013)

"Old Lady Chic." It isn't really a theme, it's just what I like and what seemed right, and they all happen to be names from another generation. I really like the idea of a pioneer matriarch just taking care of business and not messing around. I had to wait a long time for some of the names to show up. I have Ruth (Ruthie) and Louise (Lulu) and the itty bitties, Frances (Frannie) and Eleanor (....Eleanor. She could have been Nellie but she just isnt). Frances was almost Gracie. But she's just Frances.


----------



## JTred (May 5, 2013)

Condiments! Right now I have Tabasco and Sriracha. When I get males I'll name them Heinz and Frank (I'm originally from Pittsburgh; Heinz ketchup and Frank's red hot).


----------



## Citryne (Aug 13, 2013)

We decided to name this pair after the brothers (Sam and Dean) in the show Supernatural. We were trying to think of brother names and with their bright pink eyes I thought the Supernatural theme was only fitting.


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

Harry Potter! I had Ginny and Luna but Luna just passed away


----------



## sugarandpepper (Aug 14, 2013)

My rats name are condiments ! Sugar & Pepper. I know it's normally sugar and spice or salt and pepper but we decided to mix it up a bit. Sadly pepper passed away at 2 but sugar is still alive at 2 years & 6 months. She is happy and healthy! We soon hoping to get male rats and call them Alvin, Theodore, and Simon after Alvin and the chipmunks! Lovely to see how many unique names there are out there


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol, I love the past boys' names, Alethea.


----------



## CrazyEleanor (Aug 16, 2013)

wicious said:


> "Old Lady Chic." It isn't really a theme, it's just what I like and what seemed right, and they all happen to be names from another generation. I really like the idea of a pioneer matriarch just taking care of business and not messing around. I had to wait a long time for some of the names to show up. I have Ruth (Ruthie) and Louise (Lulu) and the itty bitties, Frances (Frannie) and Eleanor (....Eleanor. She could have been Nellie but she just isnt). Frances was almost Gracie. But she's just Frances.


I don't feel quite so bad for naming my little hooded girl Eleanor. However, she doesn't really fit her classy name. Rambunctious little scamp, she is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, mumble was off happy feet and blue was because of the children's tv programme blues clues, but as I got milo and boris the theme became names with the letters M and B haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 16, 2013)

History and Literature.


----------



## Ninjasinthetrees (May 22, 2013)

Clover, Dixie, and Delilah were all named before we got them. My for the ones we named, my daughter went with a princess theme for a bit, with Jasmine, Rapunzel, and the late Belle, and the last set of baby sisters we got, are Sunshine and Storm, who are white with gold markings and grey, respectively. I like themes but tend to change the theme with each new pair/group that comes into the house together.


----------



## FidoPuppy (Aug 14, 2013)

I really have never named my own rat. My kids named them or they were already named. I did get to name Fido Puppy!! I know its sad. But everyone knows the name Fido, but no one has ever met a Fido. So his name is FidoPuppy. He comes when he is called, he sits, stands and is learning to dance. Hes a good boy. Now I just have to teach him to heel.....


----------



## OhRats27 (Jul 22, 2013)

I don't have a theme going now, because my girls came with their names, but before that I had a theme started of Manchester United soccer players--Rooney, and then the next boy was to be Giggs, but I got two girls hehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## budget bears (Aug 7, 2013)

My girls came with the names Lucy and Ethel.  Before my boyfriend and I found our rats, we decided that we wanted them to have old lady names. And then they came with the perfect old lady names!


----------



## aliceRat (May 15, 2013)

my little girl is Alice from Alice in wonderland


----------



## Moo (Aug 2, 2013)

The Muppets! for my next ones! my favourites are Beaker and Dr. Bunsen Honeydew, Dewie for short.


----------



## Miggins (Apr 28, 2020)

My first group of boys were named after famous scientists - Einstein , Darwin and Edison

My current group of senior girls are all named after witches.
Blair - (witch project)
Sabrina (the teenage witch)
Elphie/Elpheba (wicked)
Tonks (nymphadora tonks from Harry Potter)

My younger girls are named after League of Legends champions
Jinx
Lulu
Lux


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Coffee:
-Latte
-Ice
-Sugar
-Chino (as in frapa'chino')


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I am pretty random with my rat names but I did name 3 after villains. I have Ming for Ming the Merciless from Flash Gordon, Hannibal after Hannibal Lecter, and Khan from Star Trek the Wrath of Khan. I also do middle names because I have to be different...


----------



## TheArk (Jul 30, 2020)

My current rescue is named after the movie Willard... Socrates🐁🧡
His soon to be brother will be Ben (although it might be a mistake on my part lol)

I love Planet of the Apes and was thinking of going in a Cornelius & Dr.Zaius route. I have a LOTR theme with some of my pets along with the ‘Italian Boys’ Flock. Luca, Romolo, Fausto. They even have their own gym 
To match my Italian girls group (my two rattie girls : Pia, Lucia, and my pup Sofia🐾) 
Unfortunately, P & Lu passed away before covid. One From old age and the other from cancer.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

TheArk said:


> My current rescue is named after the movie Willard... Socrates🐁🧡
> His soon to be brother will be Ben (although it might be a mistake on my part lol)
> 
> I love Planet of the Apes and was thinking of going in a Cornelius & Dr.Zaius route. I have a LOTR theme with some of my pets along with the ‘Italian Boys’ Flock. Luca, Romolo, Fausto. They even have their own gym
> ...


I currently have a Cornelius and a Zauis! I'm a POA fan too.


----------



## aoadoc (Jul 4, 2020)

Our solar system’s moons. Larissa, Phoebe, and Miranda.


----------

